# Using Switchgrass Hay for Goats?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My normal hay supplier ran out of hay so we've been searching for another source. I found a gentleman nearby who has mixed grass hay, but also has quite a few bales of switchgrass. He didn't recommend it for the horses, and I googled it and the info said horses could have a photosensitive reaction, but I could not find any info about specifically mentioning feeding it to dairy goats, although everything said it was great for cows and other livestock.

So, I was wondering if any of you have experience with feeding it to dairy goats? It's really hard around here to find any hay without fescue, which is why I'm considering switch grass as opposed to a mixed grass. 

Thanks!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have not fed a lot of switchgrass, but there is some in our prairie, so our goats (and horse) have eaten it. My favorite source for info on plants growing in my prairie says it's good for livestock, especially if cut young. This time of the year, I guess you don't have to worry too much about photosensitivity (and I did see that, too, about horses, from a different source). I'd ask when he harvested the hay. If he cut it late summer/early fall, I'd pass, based on what I read about it, but if was earlier, then I'd consider it. Hopefully someone who has actually fed it in quantity will respond.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would also look up and see if you want it growing on your place  Hay is plentiful and has been for awhile down here, but we did go through times where it was very hard to find and what you found was awful, I have fed alfalfa pellets, hay pellets and cottonseed meal before with excellent results....but I also live in the woods so there is plenty to eat if they go out and forage.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Good Morning Anita!

Just tossing this out here for you to think about:
Several dairy goat breeders in northern VA and in northern NC are feeding this chaffe with good results. It's kind of funny because I was asked about them at our last goat meeting which is always in northern VA. I had no idea this dealer was in our back yard so to speak in Boydton, VA. Heres the link. I am considering buying some.
http://bannerfieldfarm.com/index.php


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You can always buy some Triple Crown at Southern States for $17.00 comes in alfalfa and in timothy. It's chopped hay. I feed it to the TB mare at 4 lbs a day to supplement her other feed. I am going to feed it to my cow when she freshens. I would go ahead and get the mixed grass if it is of adequate quality for the horses, bucks and wether and feed this Triple Crown, alfalfa pellets and grain to your does. You may try Jeff Jennings for orchard grass square bales.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Can you check a bale before you buy? If the fescue has not flowered it is not a danger. The endophytes are in the seed heads. Look for tops and if you don't see any then that part is not an issue but if they are waiting till things flower to cut then they are not really making hay - just cutting a field.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

The entry for it on Wiki says it does cause photosensitivity in goats and liver damage.
More info under Pyrrolizidine Alkaloids.
There was some scuttlebutt about planting so much of it for biofuels because of this.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

The chaffee and triple crown are great ideas....only thing is no way could I afford those, which is why I have to buy round bales. We have to feed about 4 squares a day to our animal crew here since we are absolutely pastureless. Not a blade of grass out there anywhere. I do the alfalfa pellets in addition to hay and my hay guy has orchard squares but at 5 or 6 dollars a piece for 40 pounders...well, that's why we're looking for something else.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I am afraid you are stuck. Pound for pound the Triple Crown is affordable because you are getting so much more bang for your buck so to speak. I will keep my ears open for orchard grass rounds, but this time of year all you will find are squares at $5-$7 each. If I were you I would go ahead with the mixed grass round bales and buy some orchard grass squares for those does.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I went with the grass hay, and passed up the switch grass. I contacted the folks at the chaffhay place. It's not as expensive as I thought it was, even less than a 50 pound bag of alfalfa pellets. I'm waiting for them to give me the name of the closest dealer. She said I had one nearby. Sounds yummy.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Are they 50 pounds Anita?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

They come 50 lbs or 1.5 lb bags. There is a great deal of moisture in the bag and should be fine in cold months, but possibly will mold in the warmer months. It's haylage. The Triple Crown has less moisture and no added molasses for around the same price. I tried the Chaffhaye on the goats and they did not seem to like it, but the Triple Crown they will gobble right up.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I tried the triple crown a few years ago. I was feeding it to one of the horses and gave some to the goats out of curiosity. They really didn't like it so I've always just stuck to the alfalfa pellets, with whatever clean hay we can find. I seem to have secured a source of hay today for the horses that will last the rest of the winter. I still have to feed the whole bale before I decide, but if it works out, I'll be able to get something a little better for the goats. Hay is getting hard to find this late in the season and we have no indoor storage. My hay guy said he had plenty of hay for the whole season...and then ran out..well, ...can't wait for spring!


----------



## Angela (Feb 13, 2010)

Anita, have you looked at the VA Dept of Ag Hay Clearing House listings? There is someone listed in Gladys with horse quality orchard grass. No price but it never hurts to ask, right? Wasn't sure if you had seen this.

http://www.vdacs.virginia.gov/marketnews/pdffiles/hay.pdf

Angela


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

We have stuff like that up here, packaged for horses. It comes in a plastic wrapped bale Lucerne Farm ( http://lucernefarms.com/main.shtml ). They have alfalfa, timothy, and various mixes. It does have a little added oil and molasses to some of the mixes, however. I tried to feed it to my mare with heaves. No go, she hated it. The goats turned their snooty little noses up at it too. I have a friend who feeds it to her horses and goats, and they love it. Go figure.


----------

